
Snap Inc. (NYSE:SNAP) - koolba
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ASNAP
======
koolba
No pricing data there yet but should show up in about 15 minutes. Looks like a
40% pop so far.

Any betters on maintaining that for the following?

\- End of day

\- End of month

\- End of year

\- End of three years

------
trevyn
Opened at 24, and it's been bouncing around in the 24.50-25 range right now,
nothing too exciting.

